# iTunes and multiple duplicate songs, any way to delete?



## NicolaM (6 May 2009)

I've just transferred mu iTunes library from an external hard drive to my new laptop.

Unfortunately, there are multiple (hundreds++) of duplicate songs.
I've done a lot of searches on the internet about how to delete these, but I haven't really found a satisfactory solution (apart from deleting them individually..would take a veeeeery long time)

This is apparently a common problem when transferring from an external har drive.

Has anyone managed to sort this out, without having to manually delete everything?

Thanks in advance

Nicola


----------



## Latrade (6 May 2009)

Yup this common with external drives. It usually starts when you link to an external drive as the default folder, but open iTunes before the drive has been recognised. Sometimes when you link back it gets messy. Are you looking to run iTunes from your external drive or have the folder copied onto your laptop?

You can sort through the itunes menu to show duplicates. But as you say this means having to go through each individually and deleting.

The only other method is easier, but involves starting again. Make sure the music is still there on the external drive first and then find the iTunes music folder on your laptop and delete it. You can then create a new one and copy the music from your drive into that.

If the duplicates are in the external drive folder (a distinct possibility) then there's only one remaining hope which means you don't have to delete individually. Do you have all the library on an iPod (or other device)? If so that could be the saving grace, if not and only part on iPod, it means having to go through individually.

If all your library is also on an iPod you can download free software that will back up the ipod. Then, follow steps to delete the old library with duplicates and copy the iPod back up as your new library.

So in summary:

1. if moving music from external to laptop and no duplicates on external:
delete laptop iTunes library. Create new one. Copy external drive music to that and set new library on laptop as the source.

2. if moving from external to laptop but duplicates on external:
If you have iPod with full library, get back up software. Delete old library and copy iPod back up as new library.

3. if none of above: its fiddling about deleting individually I'm afraid.


----------



## NicolaM (6 May 2009)

Thank you Latrade, that's an excellent post.

The external hard drive, alas, has duplicates too.

There is an iPod with a full library. 
Do you know of any good freeware program that will restore the Ipod library to my hard drive? (else will get unsorted albums etc, from what I have read..)

Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (6 May 2009)

Ps I am trying to transfer the music back to the new computer, rather than running iTunes from the external hard drive.

Nicola


----------



## Latrade (6 May 2009)

Firstly, phew! That makes the whole thing easier.

Just to note, if you're a bit anal about your iTunes library, then this method means you lose playcounts, star rating etc. But either way it really is the simplest means.

Actually on windows (I'm Mac so slightly different) i think you can give it a go without any additional software. The only problem here is you'd have to start with a clear library first and then import songs. This isn't as major a gamble as it I'm painting out, it's just that if it goes wrong (see next comment) you'll lose iPod data and be back at square one with the duplicates. In short though, this means you don't have to download any software and run the pesky risk of viruses and spyware etc. You'll have to delete the old library on your laptop first or just create a new one. Search in iTunes help for creating a new library, it's pretty simple stuff.

The only problem here is if your iPod is set to sync automatically when plugged in. When you connect the ipod do you have to import songs to it manually or does it just do it itself. If it's the latter then you'll need to have your finger poised for some quick fire button bashing. Note: if this doesn't work you run the risk of the iPod syncing to a blank library and losing all data:


Connect the iPod to your laptop.
If iTunes starts syncing hit the X in the upper right hand corner of iTunes display, to the left of the search box, to stop it (i.e. close the dialogue box). Hopefully if you're quick enough it'll work.
In Control Panel, Portable Media Devices, double-click your iPod.
In the Tools menu -> Options, in the View Tab, check "Show hidden files and folders."
Navigate to the Music folder might be something like this _Portable Media Devices\"your" IPOD (F: or E\iPod_Control\Music_
Select all the music folders, and drag and drop them into a folder on your hard drive, or directly into iTunes.
The other way with a few more steps is to copy/back-up to your external drive, then delete the itunes library, set up a new one and import the ipod back up. 

Loads of software available for free:

http://www.ipod-computer.net/?gclid=CK-MhKO_p5oCFdxM5QodRyLx1Q

They're generally good products, but only have a free demo period. This may be limited and so you might not be able to do full back-up.

freeware here:

http://www.findmysoft.com/software/ipod_backup/

I've never used any of those products, as different ones for Mac. But they generally work the same way. PodUtil or PodWorks generally seem to be the most popular.

You'll have to make sure that the ipod settings are correct, but be careful. Follow the instructions regarding the automatic sync, if it is set to that rather than manual, close it out before it starts to copy the library as it will copy the duplicates. Your iPod needs to be enabled as an external drive (enable disk use).


----------



## NicolaM (6 May 2009)

Thanks a million, much appreciated.
Will give it a (careful) go later


Nicola


----------



## mathepac (6 May 2009)

Not a lot to add to Latrade's excellent and comprehensive post above. 

I found a couple of bits of software for Windoze, listed here -  [broken link removed] that claim to eliminate duplicates, reconcile playlists and free up unused space on iPods and / or iTunes libraries.

I haven't tried either and know nothing about them other than they sound  like they might help fix some of the problems you have with your songs and stuff.

Best of luck with the transfer / dedupe / setup.

BTW, there's a MacBook out there with your name engraved on it...


----------



## NicolaM (7 May 2009)

Only if you want to give me a pressie of one Mathepac

Nicola


----------



## wonn1377 (9 Jul 2009)

Well i too have the same problem sometime ago... There are lot of duplicate files in my itunes library than i found better solution to this problem.

Duplicate Finder 2009 will find and remove  in minutes.

Free Download :


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2009)

wonn1377 said:


> Well i too have the same problem sometime ago... There are lot of duplicate files in my itunes library than i found better solution to this problem.
> 
> Duplicate Finder 2009 will find and remove  in minutes.
> 
> Free Download :


 

You can search for duplicates in iTunes too. The only problem with this feature and some of the programmes is sometimes they don't discriminate between a true unwanted duplicate or one that's just the same song on a different album.

For example you might have a song by an artist on the main album, the same song on the artist's best of album and even the same song, just played live on a live album. Unless the song title is corrected for the 3 different versions, they'll all show up as duplicates. If you've thousands of duplicates to wade through, you'd have to check each one individually, which can be a pain.


----------



## AllanIsKing (20 Jul 2009)

Hi Latrade
I use Directory Report http://www.file-utilities.com
It has many ways of multiple selecting files so that you don't have to examine each duplicate one a time


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Jul 2009)

I bought http://www.ashisoft.com/df.htm and used that. It does a byte to byte comparision to find duplicate files. Be impossible to do it by name, artist etc. Especially as no one tags 100% correctly. I didn't try any other ones so I dunno how this compares to other applications that to the same thing. 

First make a backup.

Then I just delete the itunes library, (not the files - you get prompted), run Duplicate File Finder. Then imported what was left back into iTunes. Note this deletes all your playlists and ratings etc. But I don't bother with all that anyway.

If theres stuff missing at the end, then refer back to the backup.


----------

